# jumproller



## [email protected] (6. April 2005)

heyho
in der vierten klasse bin ich zum zweiradjumpen fgekommen indem ich und nen kolege mit einem tretroller gehopelt sind weil der am einfacjhsten zu jumpen war .
nun haben wir heute sieben jahre später eben diesen roller rausgekramt und siehe da .......die geilsten tricks gehen mit dem teil .
dreisechsger und whips sind kein problem und sehen stylisch aus . das geht ecvht sau ab.

leider ist das hiten teil dann nach zwei stunden action gebrochen und alles war vorbei.

da der spaß echt immens war wollte ich nun fragen was ich machen kann um einen stabilen roller zu bekommen .

-es würde natürlich gehen einen zu schweissen (die geo habsch vermessen) aber da bräuchte ich projekt partner in d´dorf .

-andererseits weiss ich dass es in der freedom ca 1999 anzeigen gab für ne firma die solche teile gebaut hat .
leider weiss ich net mehr wie die heisst.

also leutz:
wenn ihr was wisst , ideen habt oder euren senf dazugeben wollt haut rein!

es lohnt sich echt das ist nen ultimativer spaß!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## der Digge (6. April 2005)

um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen STIRB   






















musste halt selber wieder zusammen schweissen und am besten noch n paar profile 
und verstrebungen oder bleche rein dat der hält und feddich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (6. April 2005)

es gibt auch bmx roller zu kaufen.


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch bmx roller zu kaufen.



wo solls denn die geben ?

google spuckt nur 1 " taiwan aldi hiten ******** aus.


im moment arbeite ich an einem schweissplan . es läuft ja eh auf selberbauen hinaus . und dann noch ohne helfer . son müll


----------



## s1c (6. April 2005)

k2 kickboard


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> k2 kickboard



hab ich zu hause ist nicht zu vergleichen.
der roller hatte die fahreigenschaften eines bmx rades


----------



## Brainspiller (7. April 2005)

die dinger heissen bro scoot. braten tut die ein mensch namens ralf mauden mässig hilfreicher link


----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> heyho
> in der vierten klasse bin ich zum zweiradjumpen fgekommen indem ich und nen kolege mit einem tretroller gehopelt sind weil der am einfacjhsten zu jumpen war .
> nun haben wir heute sieben jahre später eben diesen roller rausgekramt und siehe da .......die geilsten tricks gehen mit dem teil .
> dreisechsger und whips sind kein problem und sehen stylisch aus . das geht ecvht sau ab.
> ...



das ist sogeil wie nen hepatitic C, und macht soviel spass wie nen tripper.


----------



## KingsCrown (7. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das ist sogeil wie nen hepatitic C, und macht soviel spass wie nen tripper.




Erfahrungen?    

Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das ist sogeil wie nen hepatitic C, und macht soviel spass wie nen tripper.



nicht ganz so geil wie die sesamstraße

mannan manna


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2005)

Brainspiller schrieb:
			
		

> die dinger heissen bro scoot. braten tut die ein mensch namens ralf mauden mässig hilfreicher link



genau die meinte ich .
kennt deen typen wer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hund (7. April 2005)

Hi
Frag mal den janoch der hat einen im laden stehen!!!!   
Hir der Link 

mfg
Hund


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2005)

der janosch vom bmx shop in köln mit dem gleichen namen?


----------



## Hund (8. April 2005)

das ist der aus köln der hat da einen im laden stehen das macht richtig spaß!!!


----------



## DeadlyT. (19. April 2005)

Hallo [email protected],
ich schweisse mir seit ca. 6 Jahren immer wieder eigene Tretroller mit 12" Luftbereifung zum fahren in Skateparks, inzwischen baue ich auch mit Kohlefaser  . Ich könnte dir schon helfen, einen Roller zu bauen, wohne aber südlich von Stuttgart, also schon etwas weit weg  . Falls du trotzdem Interesse an ein paar Tipps zum Bau oder an Bildern hast, mail mir einfach.  

mfg DT


----------

